# ST724 - "35 Years new"



## pma1123 (Sep 26, 2014)

My dad had purchased this ST724 new in 1980 just before I was born, and I grew up using this machine for many years. I have many fond memories of clearing the driveway much quicker than my neighbors and going to help others. Also pumping countless gallons of liquid slush/salt by the end of the driveway. Its been rode hard and put away wet many, many times over the past 35 years. And meanwhile, I didn't realize that these fond memories were turning me into an Ariens enthusiast, and that I'd be on a snowblower forum telling you all about it. 

I've always had an interest in small engines, and have been the one to do oil changes and carb work over the years. Then a few years ago, I pulled the H70 and re-gasketed/sealed everything to fix the oil leaks. Then after several carb kits and persistent leaking, an Ebay carburetor solved all. The machine was working great, when 2 years ago the impeller shaft bearing let go. We rolled it into a corner of the garage. Suffice to say, I kept the engine running, but the blower assembly was neglected. 

I wound up buying my first house with a 100' long driveway, and dad let me have the old rusty hulk. He went on to purchase a Honda single stage. I proceeded to dive into the rusted mess, and began spending small money on parts to get it going again. The auger housing was damaged from worn out skids/scraper, and I knew I'd be doing some bodywork. Once I finally got everything apart, I sent everything out for sandblasting. The auger gears were trashed, so I ordered new ones. Ok, we're getting into a restoration now...

It just so happened that one of my friends family actually had a closed down warehouse full of old Ariens parts, as they used to be a factory distributor. Sure enough, my exact auger housing was sitting up on the shelf; NOS, new, with the tags on it still. Plus I added several other trinkets...bearings, bushings, scraper bars, brake arm, springs, bearing housings, hardware, etc....here we go! 

After many hours and lots of Ariens orange spraypaint boogers, I've got the old girl back up and going. She's not quite 'new' condition, but most parts except for the augers/impeller in front of the tractor assembly is. 

There are many great memories with this particular machine and I continue to be impressed everytime I use it. 

"35 Years new" 

Thanks for reading. 
Paul in WI


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

very nice restoration on the st724 and family history to go with it, sweet


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

NICE, very nice! Congrats on a GREAT job!


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

Great job Paul! 

It sounds as if you and your ST724 have "become one" over the years.....


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

so... tell us about this warehouse full of NOS Ariens parts


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

Thats awesome, I just picked one of these up. I will be messaging you for some more pics of what and where stuff goes. 


Great job !!!!


----------



## pma1123 (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks all for the comments, and glad others can appreciate the work that goes into these old machines. 

Warehouse full of parts = remaining inventory from a 1960's-early 2000's Ariens distributor + OPE dealer that closed down. It has been a wonderful resource, but by no means am I signing up to be the forum 'parts guy'. (no offense intended or implied) 

Duff...by all means let me know if you need anything throughout. Best wishes on getting that impeller/shaft apart. Even after lots of Kroil soaking, I had 3D bent the shaft in a 25T hydraulic press it was so rusted. Still wound up chucking the impeller in a lathe and drilling that shaft till it was paper thin inside the impeller before it finally let go.


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

looks purdy good. *Wish I was 35 again  *


----------

